# what to do w/ 29g



## moonstream (Oct 22, 2007)

I am having trouble deciding on what to use the 29g Im setting up tomorrow for. I want an unusual fish that has special needs, or is uncommon, but not too expensive. it also cant outgrow the 29g (at least not for several yrs, I may eventually be able to get a 40br) and it cant bee too aggressive (as in trying to bite me) and it would be nice for it to have great color and/or personality. also, the tank will have plants and aquasoil as substrate so no hardwater fishes.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

a 29 is a pretty versitle aquarium. I personally keep a pair of Pelvicachromis and some dither fish (small fish that the cichlids chase and add some movement to the tank) with some low light plants.

If you're interested in an "oddball" fish, you could do some hillstream loaches with some Rasbora or Danios to swim in the middle of the tank, amybe a few ottos and some shrimp to help with algae. 








google pic

A species tank of South American leaf fish wouls also be cool. They look like dead leaves and eat small fishes. Very interesting though.








google pic

You could do a small group of amazon pufferfish:









Do something similar to my set-up with a pair of dwarf cichlids and some small schooling fish. Check out apistogramma and pelvicachromis.

Just some ideas.

Have fun!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Try threadfin rainbows!! They stay pretty small, have excellent coloration, and have neat display behaviour!!

Or maybe a pair or harem of kribs are pretty nice too! The dwarf cichlids from South America are stunning (Triple Reds, etc.).


----------



## moonstream (Oct 22, 2007)

I have decided to just use the old 2og long I have, its a bit scratched up, but Im doing a leak test now, and will check on it again in the mourning. if its okay b y then Ill use it.

as for stocking, I really like the suggestions you made SIX! the LFS near me has leaf fish in all the time, and I could easily find some nice FW puffers! I do really like the idea of some cichlids and tetras! I think that I will setup my 5g as a QT tank now, so that its ready for tormorrow when I head to the LFS. would any of the lager tetras (as in phantom, lemon, ect) be okay w/ 1-2 leaffish? 

arent chines hillstream loaches coldwater fish? would 1 be okay in a room temp. 5.5g w/ 3-4 dwarf puffers? the tank would have moderate light, CO2, and lots of plants.


----------



## moonstream (Oct 22, 2007)

I ended up deciding against the puffer because of their aggressiveness, and the loach because of its coller water needs. would 5 dwarf puffers be okay in the 20 along w/ 1-3 SA leaf fish or 1 leopard bushfish (Ctenopoma acutirostre) and 6-8 leomon or phantom tetras?

what about 10 lemon, rummynose, or phantom tetras, a 2-3 of dwarf cichlids, and 3 marbled hatchetfish (who been in my tanks for 2 or so yrs). their would be a big bush of either narrow leaved ludgia or R. indica, some camboba, anubias nana and cofielia, and some crypt wendtii. I will probably use some chain sword as a carpet plant too.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

moonstream said:


> I ended up deciding against the puffer because of their aggressiveness, and the loach because of its coller water needs. would 5 dwarf puffers be okay in the 20 along w/ 1-3 SA leaf fish or 1 leopard bushfish (Ctenopoma acutirostre) and 6-8 leomon or phantom tetras?


The leaf fish and the bushfish may be OK together. They are both very shy. I wouldn't initially put anything with them such as tetras as they be unwilling to come out with boisterous eaters such as that.



> what about 10 lemon, rummynose, or phantom tetras, a 2-3 of dwarf cichlids, and 3 marbled hatchetfish (who been in my tanks for 2 or so yrs). their would be a big bush of either narrow leaved ludgia or R. indica, some camboba, anubias nana and cofielia, and some crypt wendtii. I will probably use some chain sword as a carpet plant too.


Sounds good though my personal rule is a pair only of cichlids. They may herem in a large tank, but in a smaller one (under say 55/4 foot) you may get a pair and they may gang up and attack the other fish. That isn't always bad as it can and will strengthen the pair bond, but you may waste some $$ if you get a hard to find species. if you want to try more than a pair of dwarf cichlids, do apistos and so 2 females/1 male.

GL!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I would do threadfins too. I adore those little gems.

Or... on the cichlid route, maybe some Dicrossus? They're hard to find but oh so wonderful.


----------



## moonstream (Oct 22, 2007)

I am short on funds right now, so will be keeping very few fish for awhile. I will be moving 7 neon tetras in tomorrow, and soon after plan to get a ram or 2.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

I just picked up 9 (1 free) cherry barbs and I am actually suprised that I like them. They LOVE to play in the current of the two aquaclears on the back of the 20L.

They are in my "test" tank, cherry barbs and mollys for hungry algae cleanup. So far neither has made a dent in hair algae at all.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

This looks cool!


----------

